# I ADMIT IT!!!I LOWERED MYSELF & WENT TO SEE IT....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...Jason X....oh, i am soooo ashamed, but as bad as it was, it had some pretty nifty gags in it(esp the return to Camp Crystal Lake at the end was worth the price of admission!!!!)- i know, i know-i shouldn't watch flicks(can't really call this an honest to goodness "film")like this-it impunes my morals and subjegates my intellegence...

btw-roughly one third of the cast of Andromeda appears in this...

 :blush: :blush: :blush: :hi: :ewww: :ewww: :ewww:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, when will they have Friday the 13th: Part XI-Jason goes straight to video?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Who else besides Lexa Doig from Andromeda was is in it? 

I don't plan to see it, so tell us what was sooo cool about returning to the original camp ground?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Saw it this past weekend. I thought it was fairly well done. Where the old Friday movies had a lean towards camp (however unintentioanlly), this one placed tongue firmly in cheek and let the in-jokes fly! 

Very entertaining. I will buy it when it comes out...if for no other reason, than for the scene with the co-ed's in the sleeping bags. Priceless!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey John - how about making use of the spoiler tag and describing the aforementioned scene!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *the scene with the co-ed's in the sleeping bags. Priceless! *


You've got to be kidding me, I doubt that I spoiled much.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

:blush: No, no, no - my bad. I didn't mean that you had spoiled the scene. I meant that I wanted you to use the spoiler tag to greatly expound on all aspects of that scene in great detail. Sorry buddy!


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: .......I got ya.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

lisa ryder-the beka valentine character in andromeda-plays the robert girl...

and the coed scene is worth the price of admission-to be honest, it would not sound like much written out, because a lot has to do with jason's physical reaction to them...


----------

